# CH Marcris Risque' Business ROMX - In Pedigree?



## k/c mom

_6-27-09: I've gone through the thread and removed off topic chatter and picture references in cases where the pics were no longer there. 
Would like for this to be solely a tribute thread to Risqué Business. 
Please start new threads for other topics that might come to mind as a result of this thread. _
=================

We've been talking a lot about who is related to whom lately, and Risque's name has come up a lot. So, I thought it'd be fun to have a thread for all Risque's relatives. How about if we tell how he is related and put a picture in the post if you can, so we can see the resemblences!!

*Here is Risque's info:
Am/Col/Ven/PR and FCI Int
CH Marcris Risque' Business ROMX
Risque'
Sire of 107 Champions
Top Producing Sire of All Time in the World
AMA Top Producing Sire for
1996, 1997, 1998, 1999, 2000, 2001, 2002
[attachment=5157:attachment]
*
Risque is Catcher's Great Grandfather on his father's side: 

[attachment=31947:catcher_1.jpg]


----------



## dr.jaimie

Pixel is his great granddaughter







along with multiple other more distant relations

[attachment=5159:attachment]


----------



## cindysilver

Jack is his great-great-grandson! (and one more generation in common with Catcher -- the same son of Risque on both our dogs' pedigrees







)


----------



## msmagnolia

Add Sadie and Sassy to the list.....he is their great grandfather.


----------



## NewMom328

He's Jett's great grandfather on his mother's side and his great-great grandfather on his father's side.


----------



## charmypoo

Nibbler, Sparkle, Jellybean and Cupcake all have Risque in their pedigree multiple of times.


----------



## lynda

Chloe and Katie both also have Risque in their Pedigree multiple times. Sorry, don't know how to post their pictures here I have tried but don't know what I am doing wrong.









Lynda


----------



## kodie

My new baby is related too







I believe great -grandfather.. I have to check


----------



## Carole

Bella has Risque' in her pedigree three times ....for a Great Grandfather twice on her dam's side and as a Great Grandfather on her sire's side
Krista has Risque' for a Great Grandfather on her sire's side

(Both my girls have CH Pashes Keeper of the Dream for their sire) "Keeper"


----------



## Cosy

Toy is a granddaughter on both sides to little Risque. 
Cosy is a great granddaughter on both sides.
Even though Cosy is more distantly related, she looks more like him. Just shows how strong those
lines are and that you can go back several generations.


----------



## Bijousmom

He is Bijou's Great, Great, Great Grandfather.


----------



## Cosy

Risque was top producing sire of all time with 107 champions. 107!!!!!! 
None of his pictures do him justice. He was truly a living doll!


----------



## Carole

The first time I saw a picture of Risque' my heart stopped. It was with Risque' the Maltese breed stole my heart!!!

~Carole~


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess

Risque is Princess' Grandfather (dad's side) along with Pashes' Phantasy ( mom's side)

thanks to Charmaine .. who knows Princess's ancestry better than I know my own.. hahahah

(I also think Princess has a bit of Tazmanian Devil and Rodger Rabbit in her line somewhere)


----------



## Carole

It was asked in the "Everything Else" forum http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showforum=12 how old Risque was when he passed. I emailed Joyce and got this wonderful and sweet reply in my inbox this morning.









*"I had Risque' for 14 wonderful years and he was blessed with an instant painless passing,and for this I will always be greatful. In his waking moments he never took his eyes off me .Regards Joyce Watkins "*


----------



## k/c mom

Oh, how sweet....







What an incredible Malt he was... He was such a legend and so famous that it is hard to believe that he is no longer with us.....


----------



## MissMelanie

Mr Wookie's blood line is just slightly weaker I think but here it is:

Wookie's Grandfather Ch Marcris Risques' Business ROM on father's side
Wookie's Great Grandfather Ch Marcris Risques' Business ROM on Father's Mother's side 

Wookie's Great Grandfather Ch Marcris Risques' Business ROM on Mother's Father's side

ACH! In looking at Mr Wookies Pedegree he sure does have a LOT of food in this background!!! CHARMY how did you do that to me?! Marshmellows, Chips Ahoy, Merry Mints!










Fun to be part of the gang. Way to go Risque! May God bless your soul.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Littlemans Mom

Indy is his Great Great Grandson on his fathers side







We seem to have a lot of relatives out there


----------



## Haven

He is jinx's great great grandfather on his father's side


----------



## kodie

My new baby is a very close relative


----------



## Carol Ann

I am currently out of state and don't have access to their papers, but Beastie & Bruiser both have Risque Business multiple times in their pedigrees (if they were human, I'd be thinking 6 digits on each hand, if ya know what I mean).


----------



## Littlemans Mom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=176592
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Risque is Princess' Grandfather (dad's side) along with Pashes' Phantasy ( mom's side)
> 
> thanks to Charmaine .. who knows Princess's ancestry better than I know my own.. hahahah
> 
> (I also think Princess has a bit of Tazmanian Devil and Rodger Rabbit in her line somewhere)[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bijou's father is CH Pashes Magical Phantasy (Magic)
> 
> Julia [/B]
Click to expand...

Indy's Great Great Grandfather on his fathers side has Pashes also, but not the same one as your baby's.... his is CH Pashes Amadeus Mozart and his Great Great Great relatives are Pashes Rocket Spark and Pashes Moonlight Sonatina He also has CH Marcris Indecent Proposal and Marcris Marshmellow Prism, so Maybe Indy has several more cousins on SM


----------



## starwedd

If Pixel is my SIENA's sister, than that would make SIENA a great granddaughter of Risque also.


----------



## Villa Marsesca

QUOTE (Kallie/Catcher's Mom @ Apr 13 2006, 03:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=176375


> *Here is Risque's info:
> <span style="font-family:verdana">
> Am/Col/Ven/PR and FCI Int
> CH Marcris Risque' Business ROMX
> Risque'
> Sire of 107 Champions
> Top Producing Sire of All Time in the World
> AMA Top Producing Sire for
> 1996, 1997, 1998, 1999, 2000, 2001, 2002
> [attachment=5157:attachment]
> *[/B]




http://www.villamaltese.com/showdogs/index.htm

I would not have my show kennel with out Risque`having started the whole thing.

Ciao, Nedra

</span>


----------



## Furbabymom

My Sassy has the Pashes blood lines also in her pedigree as well as the Marcris and Myi blood lines.</span>









> It was asked in the "Everything Else" forum http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showforum=12 how old Risque was when he passed. I emailed Joyce and got this wonderful and sweet reply in my inbox this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"I had Risque' for 14 wonderful years and he was blessed with an instant painless passing,and for this I will always be greatful. In his waking moments he never took his eyes off me .Regards Joyce Watkins "*[/B]


----------



## journey

It is hard understanding the charts, but it looks like Gnocci has Marcris Risque' Business on both his father and his mother's side. I will check his toes as soon as the plane lands. lol! His father was sired by him and his mother was sired by Pashes Dream Phantasy. I checked Dream Phantasy and sure enough-there is Risque' Business! What a busy little guy he was. Ha,ha! He created a legacy! Who could ask for anything more?


----------



## charmypoo

> It is hard understanding the charts, but it looks like Gnocci has Marcris Risque' Business on both his father and his mother's side. I will check his toes as soon as the plane lands. lol! His father was sired by him and his mother was sired by Pashes Dream Phantasy. I checked Dream Phantasy and sure enough-there is Risque' Business! What a busy little guy he was. Ha,ha! He created a legacy! Who could ask for anything more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



Gnocci's dad is a Risque Business son







and if I remember correctly .. Gnocci is like a triple risque kid (maybe even more). He really has a beautiful pedigree. Phantasy is also a gorgeous Maltese with a long list of accomplishments himself.


----------



## thelittlepet

Lily and Bentley's great great great grandfather on mom's side is Risque Buisness. On their mom's side other great great great grandparents are Marcris Love and Marcris Melissa. Their great grandfather on Mom's side is Marcris Indecent Proposal. On their dad's side their great grandfather is Marcris White Excitement. They also have a few relatives back there from Wesglyn, Whitt's and Windsong. 
Aimee

Bentley
[attachment=8467:attachment]

Lily
[attachment=8468:attachment]


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy

I have been meaning to reply to this post for quite some time but I got sidetracked. Scooty and I are so excited that we have so many relatives here.







Working backward, CH Marcris Risque' Business is Scooter Pie's grandfather on his father's side, therefor, Marcris Marshmellow Prism is Scooty's greatgrandfather. His grandmother on his father's side is CH. Divine's Indecently Macrcis. Scooty's father is CH. Marcris Risque' Quest. Scooty also has Macris on his mother's side as well. 

It's so cool to see the resemblance of many of our malts, I can see the relation when I see the pics.


----------



## bellasmommy

Risque Business is Bella's grandfather on her fathers side. Her father is Risque Lethal Weapon. I think its really neat our dogs are relatives. I have a hard time understanding pedigrees, but I think if I'm reading Bella's correctly he's also her great-grandfather on her mothers side?? This stuff baffles me, but I love my girl!


----------



## carrie

lol...this is an old thread and i happened to come across it again...

mini's father is Ch. Marcris Risque' Justice and Ch. Marcris Risque' Business is her grandfather.


----------



## LoriJo

> lol...this is an old thread and i happened to come across it again...
> 
> mini's father is Ch. Marcris Risque' Justice and Ch. Marcris Risque' Business is her grandfather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


He is both Lexi & Gracie's great grandfather.


----------



## bbry

*You can add my little Buttons to those that have Risque Business in their pedigree. I did purchase him from a show breeder (Pashes) wth limited registration. *


----------



## CloudClan

Cadeau's Mom Ch. Jacob's Star of Bethlehem has Risque in her pedigree several times. Her father "Fame" in particular was breed by Joyce Watkins and was tightly linebred. 

Here is a picture of Cadeau (indulging in his latest fettish--shoes): 
[attachment=24037:attachment]



It is interesting. I have a friend who likes to think that any dog who is not a Marcris Risque progeny is not a "real" maltese. I find this amusing. 

In fact, though I have been obsessively studying pedigrees lately and in particular looking at my Cloud's pedigree to find what dogs might be related to him. (I thought in my puppy search it would be nice to find a close relative). I went looking at a website where people can do reverse pedigrees www.alfirin.net/pedigree-central/. I found that Cloud and Cameo and (Risque and therefore a million other dogs) all share some common ancestors. In the end, I imagine we would find that all or our dogs are cousins in one form or another.


----------



## villemo

steini also has risque in his pedigree - scyllas lite is his daddy


----------



## bellaratamaltese

> steini also has risque in his pedigree - scyllas lite is his daddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Wow, you have a very nicely bred pup there!! sooo cute! *iz jealous*

Risque Business is in all three of my girls pedigrees


----------



## critchey

MISSY ANN (AKC #TN024080/02) IS THE DAUGHTER OF CH. MARCRIS RISQUE' BUSINESS ROMX --- SHE JUST TURNED 14 ON OCTOBER 30, 2007
IF I COULD FIGURE OUT HOW TO SEND PICTURES TO THIS --- YOU COULD IMMEDIATELY SEE THE RESEMBLANCE --- SHE LOOKS LIKE HIS CLONE!! SHE WEIGHS 3 1/4 POUNDS SOAKING WET AND IS BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

I just looked at Shoni's father's side and Risque' shows up 4 times in the Great-Great generation. I guess that is line breeding!


----------



## Moxie'smom

Ch Marcris Risque' business (ROM) is Moxie's Great Great GREAT Grandfather....


----------



## jadey

Ch Marcris Risque is on Deuci's dad side, his mom has more pashes. Ch Marcris Risque Business ROMX is his great Grandfather. I noticed on his pedigree chart 90% of deuci's dad side is all Marcris. I really do love the Marcris look.









I just realized daeroni;s great grandfather is also Ch Marcris Risque Business ROMX


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

Risque' Business is CeeCee's Great Grandfather and she has (6) Risque' ancestors on both mother and father's side.


----------



## tamizami

This is an old thread, but I've been looking at Shiva and Stewie's pedigree and found that Stewie is related to Macris Risque Business (great-great grandfather on his father's side) like so many others on this thread. Both Shiva and Stewie have Macris Marshmallow as their great-great grandfather (he is Risque's grandfather).


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

Wow he is Mia's Great Grand daddy also!!!!
[attachment=36513:barrette.JPG]


----------



## bellabianca's mom

And Bella Bianca on her father's side
great grandfather - Ch. Marcris Risque Business
grandfather - Ch. Marcris Indecent Proposal
father - Ch. Chrisman's Indecent Obsession


----------



## bonniesmom

Bonnie's great grandfather on her mom's side and great-great grandfather twice on her father's side. From what I've
been reading, he was quite a busy boy, as was her grandfather on her father's side, Marcris Thrill of Victory. There 
are also six other of the Marcris line, including Risque Pleasure, Marshmallow Prism, The Great Pretender, Risque
Obsession, Risque Illlusion, Risque Affair and Tender Rhapsody. I guess all our babies are cousins! If I could figure
out how to post a photo, I would do so, but I have no clue.


----------



## MissMelanie

I had to laugh that this post is still so alive.... and then I thought, oh check Glory Girl's pedigree.

SURPRIED ME! :shocked: She has more Risque Business in her background then Wookie does. :HistericalSmiley: 

On her Father's side, Grandfather and Great Grandfather.

On her Mother's side, Great, Great Grandfather twice.

Thank you Joyce for sharing your beautiful boy.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## ilovemymaltese

I know this is an old thread but...
Awwwww hes so adorable. I wish I could see him in person, or at least some more pictures! lol
He's in Gigi's pedigree three times. 

EDIT: He's actually in Gigi's pedigree a 4th time further back! Maybe a 5th there's soo much Marcris lines!


----------



## cindy6755

Hes in Cookies pedigree 3 times also


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

Int.Ch.Marcris Risque Business,ROM, ROMX is in Rain's Pedigree 5 times starting with the Great Grandfather on both sides and goes further back~~~


----------



## Carole

*This is why Joyce Watkins is called the "Godmother" of Maltese. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## aggiemom99

WOW...I just looked. Risque is in Lexie's pedigree 11 times (mother and father) and Krystal 7 times (mother only)... That fellow got around. He was truly a great maltese.

My girls are in my siggy.


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Jun 30 2009, 12:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798778


> WOW...I just looked. Risque is in Lexie's pedigree 11 times (mother and father) and Krystal 7 times (mother only)... That fellow got around. He was truly a great maltese.
> 
> My girls are in my siggy.[/B]


11 times! :w00t: My goodness, that must have been one happy dog! LOL


----------



## littlemissy

He is mentioned in Coquette's pedigree too :biggrin:


----------



## mllecoco

Risque is ALL over Doc's pedigree as well!!! Risque' was a beautiful dog! (i'm sure he smiled alot too) :biggrin: Joyce is a very kind person (and loves her dogs) and boy does she have pretty dogs! Truly "The Godmother"


----------



## LJSquishy

Preston has him in his pedigree as well. He is noted in Preston's 5th generation on his sire's side.


----------



## momtoboo

Yep, in Hannahs pedigree too,great,great grandfather,on her sire's side.


----------



## jadey

this is random but i just wanted to add that he was such a beautiful boy :wub:


----------



## chiarasdad

Well since this thread is so old I guess we have to add Ch Marcris Class Act call name JJ as a Risque Great Grandson.


----------



## coco

Okay, since I located Coco's pedigree yesterday, I will add that Risque Business in her pedigree 3 times in her great grandparents-once on her sire's side and twice on her Dam's side. 3 of the dogs on her grandparents side (next generation for those of you who have lost track already) which were produced from Risque Business in Coco's pedigree were CH. So, there are 3 of those 107 Champions. One of those CH produced CH Hot Rumour and the other two CH produced the dog which one of our members is getting soon. Risque Business was definitely named correctly. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: How did she know? :wub: I'm sure I'm not using the correct terminology, but that's it in a pet owner's terms. :huh:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

If I remember right he died at age 12, not old for a Maltese. I would like to know his health history. I'm not implying he had problems!! I just think it would be interesting to know things like that about our dogs' ancestors. B)


----------



## Tina

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jul 16 2009, 01:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806079


> If I remember right he died at age 12, not old for a Maltese. I would like to know his health history. I'm not implying he had problems!! I just think it would be interesting to know things like that about our dogs' ancestors. B)[/B]


It's not so much his health issues to know. But, with the double and tripling up on both sides of the pedigree can cause health problems that would not have occurred otherwise. It makes the gene pool smaller and the chance for health issues occurring higher. Line breeding is done to set the look that is wanted. His head was a big factor in setting the look for Maltese.
Tina


----------



## LUCY N PETS

QUOTE (Coco @ Jul 15 2009, 10:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805900


> Okay, since I located Coco's pedigree yesterday, I will add that Risque Business in her pedigree 3 times in her great grandparents-once on her sire's side and twice on her Dam's side. 3 of the dogs on her grandparents side (next generation for those of you who have lost track already) which were produced from Risque Business in Coco's pedigree were CH. So, there are 3 of those 107 Champions. One of those CH produced CH Hot Rumour and the other two CH produced the dog which one of our members is getting soon. Risque Business was definitely named correctly. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: How did she know? :wub: I'm sure I'm not using the correct terminology, but that's it in a pet owner's terms. :huh:[/B]


Thanks Mary Ann, Since I am getting Breeze the mother to Coco, you made it easy for me. Now I don't have to check it all out you did it for me. :wub: So everyone, just check out the above about my Breeze's pedigree.
P.S.Correction: Some of this is only on Breeze's side of the pedigree. I guess I still have some searching to do. Will update when information is found.
Lucy


----------



## k/c mom

He is in Claire's pedigree twice in the 4th gen., in her paternal grandfather's pedigree and 4 times on her maternal grandfather's side (BIS & BISS CH Divine's Marc of Friendship ROMX #1 A.S.) (5th generation) and 3 times on her maternal grandmother's side (4th generation)! With all that Risquè in her Claire doesn't look very much like him. She is blocky and chunky. Whereas Catcher has him just once, but has a small head and favors him more than Claire does.

[attachment=55044ost_323...46058575.jpg]


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (Tina @ Jul 16 2009, 02:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806094


> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jul 16 2009, 01:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806079





> If I remember right he died at age 12, not old for a Maltese. I would like to know his health history. I'm not implying he had problems!! I just think it would be interesting to know things like that about our dogs' ancestors. B)[/B]


It's not so much his health issues to know. But, with the double and tripling up on both sides of the pedigree can cause health problems that would not have occurred otherwise. It makes the gene pool smaller and the chance for health issues occurring higher. Line breeding is done to set the look that is wanted. His head was a big factor in setting the look for Maltese.
Tina
[/B][/QUOTE]

:goodpost: just curious... I want a Risque :wub2:


----------



## chiarasdad

When it comes to breeding Joyce knows exactly what she is doing! She selects dogs to breed to that complement her dogs she has been doing this for 50 years. She started almost every other top breeder thats is why Risque is so prevalent in so many dogs pedigrees. Joyce loved that dog with all her heart and put a lot of herself into him. As she does with all her dogs. She also is a wonderful women and great friend!!


----------



## CloudClan

QUOTE (chiarasdad @ Jul 16 2009, 11:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806388


> She started almost every other top breeder thats is why Risque is so prevalent in so many dogs pedigrees. Joyce loved that dog with all her heart and put a lot of herself into him. As she does with all her dogs.[/B]


Joyce is called the Godmother of Maltese because she has been there to help many many of the top show breeders get their start in Maltese. She not only bred Risque, but also Indy and Thriller and many many more of the very influential dogs in the pedigrees of top winners today. The willingness of an established breeder to help new people goes a long way toward the goal of bettering the breed. Joyce either has either been very perceptive about picking the "right" people to help or she has been an awesome mentor, or both. I have heard her say that people who get dogs from her are all part of that Marcris family. 

(P.S. Congrats again on all of J.J.'s success).


----------



## Lacie's Mom

He's also in my Lacie's pedigree. Great Great Grandsire and also Great Grandsire. :biggrin: 

Tilly -- we know nothing about her pedigree as she was born in a puppymill ( :smcry: )


----------



## Vanitysmom

QUOTE (Tina @ Jul 16 2009, 01:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806094


> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jul 16 2009, 01:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806079





> If I remember right he died at age 12, not old for a Maltese. I would like to know his health history. I'm not implying he had problems!! I just think it would be interesting to know things like that about our dogs' ancestors. B)[/B]


It's not so much his health issues to know. But, with the double and tripling up on both sides of the pedigree can cause health problems that would not have occurred otherwise. It makes the gene pool smaller and the chance for health issues occurring higher. Line breeding is done to set the look that is wanted. His head was a big factor in setting the look for Maltese.
Tina
[/B][/QUOTE]

It is very hurtful to make unfounded remarks. The truth of the matter is that Risqué was almost 14 years old when he passed from old age. Also, Risqué not only had a gorgeous head to pass on but was structurally a very sound dog, especially considering his small size.


----------



## chiarasdad

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Jul 17 2009, 03:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806612


> QUOTE (chiarasdad @ Jul 16 2009, 11:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806388





> She started almost every other top breeder thats is why Risque is so prevalent in so many dogs pedigrees. Joyce loved that dog with all her heart and put a lot of herself into him. As she does with all her dogs.[/B]


Joyce is called the Godmother of Maltese because she has been there to help many many of the top show breeders get their start in Maltese. She not only bred Risque, but also Indy and Thriller and many many more of the very influential dogs in the pedigrees of top winners today. The willingness of an established breeder to help new people goes a long way toward the goal of bettering the breed. Joyce either has either been very perceptive about picking the "right" people to help or she has been an awesome mentor, or both. I have heard her say that people who get dogs from her are all part of that Marcris family. 

(P.S. Congrats again on all of J.J.'s success). 
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thank you .You are so right about Joyce.Joyce does treat people with great care!! She is women that I truly love and admire!! She helps were ever she can and The Marcris Family is wonderful and joy to be a part of!! She will gladly help any new person to the Maltese Show world with one of her dogs. Not only is she is the Godmother. She is the breed!!!! Thank you for the Congrats on JJ!!! Again Congrats on your beautiful Boy. Happy to still see him in coat. 
After thought is that Risque lived until 14 without any health problems!!! He died at home quietly


----------



## Maltsnme

QUOTE (Kallie/Catcher's Mom @ Apr 13 2006, 03:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=176375


> _6-27-09: I've gone through the thread and removed off topic chatter and picture references in cases where the pics were no longer there.
> Would like for this to be solely a tribute thread to Risqué Business.
> Please start new threads for other topics that might come to mind as a result of this thread. _
> =================
> 
> We've been talking a lot about who is related to whom lately, and Risque's name has come up a lot. So, I thought it'd be fun to have a thread for all Risque's relatives. How about if we tell how he is related and put a picture in the post if you can, so we can see the resemblences!!
> 
> *Here is Risque's info:
> Am/Col/Ven/PR and FCI Int
> CH Marcris Risque' Business ROMX
> Risque'
> Sire of 107 Champions
> Top Producing Sire of All Time in the World
> AMA Top Producing Sire for
> 1996, 1997, 1998, 1999, 2000, 2001, 2002
> 
> *
> Risque is Catcher's Great Grandfather on his father's side:[/B]


Just to let you all know, while Joyce isn't on this forum, she wants you to all know that she is so thankful that her boy is regarded with such pride and love. It makes her very happy to hear that people are singing his praise. He was quite (and so is she) influencial in this breed, we all love so much.

Karla


----------



## Maltsnme

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jul 16 2009, 01:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806079


> If I remember right he died at age 12, not old for a Maltese. I would like to know his health history. I'm not implying he had problems!! I just think it would be interesting to know things like that about our dogs' ancestors. B)[/B]


Nope as earlier stated somewhere in this thread  he lived to be 14 and passed away from old age, not a health issue.

k


----------



## Maisie and Me

Maisie has a lot of marcris on her mother's side. Risque Bisness is her great grandfather and Angels Risque is her grandfather. She has a small petite beautiful face. I guess the Marcris and Angel lines stamped their look on her.


----------



## princessre

As strong as Risque's genes were and as many beautiful and healthy dogs as he sired, I don't see how anyone could think he had health problems that would not have been passed on. We're all sooo blessed that Joyce produced such a beautiful, healthy Maltese and that she shared him with so many of us in some way. Joyce is a wonderful and warm lady. :heart:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

QUOTE (Maltsnme @ Jul 19 2009, 06:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807277


> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jul 16 2009, 01:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806079





> If I remember right he died at age 12, not old for a Maltese. I would like to know his health history. I'm not implying he had problems!! I just think it would be interesting to know things like that about our dogs' ancestors. B)[/B]


Nope as earlier stated somewhere in this thread  he lived to be 14 and passed away from old age, not a health issue.
k
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thank you for adding this. I most certainly was not implying anything about his health! It just adds to Risque's wonderful history that he was a healthy fellow. I'm sure he would not have continued to sire so many lovely champions if he were not.

I'm proud to be owned by a grandson of Marc of Friendship who carries Risque's genes. Joyce's history in the breed is so marvelous!! I would love to be able to meet her. Those who have and have her dogs are especially lucky!


----------



## princessre

:w00t: Since we just the pedigree, Risque is in Casanova's pedigree SEVEN times!! (Four on Rumor's side, and three on Candy Cane's side.)


----------



## Carole

*Casanova is very Risque' *  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LUCY N PETS

On Breeze's pedigree is: :wub: 
Ch. Int. Marcris Risque' Business ROMX is her grandfather on both of her dam and sires sides

Her sire is: Am.Ch. Int. Ch. Angels Risque' Cupid


----------



## Cosy

I think some of you might be counting the word Risque when we're speaking of RISQUE BUSINESS. That can make a difference
in your count. LOL Lots of his offspring were given part of his name using the word Risque in it.


----------



## remy

remy has risque business 8 times in his pedigree. 3 on dam's side and 5 on sire's side :biggrin:


----------



## Cosy

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Aug 12 2009, 03:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816942


> On Breeze's pedigree is: :wub:
> Ch. Int. Marcris Risque' Business ROMX is her grandfather on both of her dam and sires sides
> 
> Her sire is: Am.Ch. Int. Ch. Angels Risque' Cupid[/B]



...and her mama is? LOL


----------



## coco

QUOTE (Cosy @ Aug 12 2009, 04:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816958


> QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Aug 12 2009, 03:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816942





> On Breeze's pedigree is: :wub:
> Ch. Int. Marcris Risque' Business ROMX is her grandfather on both of her dam and sires sides
> 
> Her sire is: Am.Ch. Int. Ch. Angels Risque' Cupid[/B]



...and her mama is? LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

<raising hand> I know! I know! LOL! CH Angels Risque--Just in Your Dreams


----------



## Cosy

QUOTE (Coco @ Aug 12 2009, 04:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816961


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Aug 12 2009, 04:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816958





> QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Aug 12 2009, 03:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816942





> On Breeze's pedigree is: :wub:
> Ch. Int. Marcris Risque' Business ROMX is her grandfather on both of her dam and sires sides
> 
> Her sire is: Am.Ch. Int. Ch. Angels Risque' Cupid[/B]



...and her mama is? LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

<raising hand> I know! I know! LOL! CH Angels Risque--Just in Your Dreams
[/B][/QUOTE]


who is also Toy's mama. LOL! <just had to throw that in>


----------



## LUCY N PETS

QUOTE (Coco @ Aug 12 2009, 05:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816961


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Aug 12 2009, 04:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816958





> QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Aug 12 2009, 03:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816942





> On Breeze's pedigree is: :wub:
> Ch. Int. Marcris Risque' Business ROMX is her grandfather on both of her dam and sires sides
> 
> Her sire is: Am.Ch. Int. Ch. Angels Risque' Cupid[/B]



...and her mama is? LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

<raising hand> I know! I know! LOL! CH Angels Risque--Just in Your Dreams
[/B][/QUOTE]

You go to the head of the class, your answer is correct. :HistericalSmiley: :aktion033:


----------



## LUCY N PETS

QUOTE (Cosy @ Aug 12 2009, 06:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816963


> QUOTE (Coco @ Aug 12 2009, 04:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816961





> QUOTE (Cosy @ Aug 12 2009, 04:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816958





> QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Aug 12 2009, 03:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816942





> On Breeze's pedigree is: :wub:
> Ch. Int. Marcris Risque' Business ROMX is her grandfather on both of her dam and sires sides
> 
> Her sire is: Am.Ch. Int. Ch. Angels Risque' Cupid[/B]



...and her mama is? LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

<raising hand> I know! I know! LOL! CH Angels Risque--Just in Your Dreams
[/B][/QUOTE]


who is also Toy's mama. LOL! <just had to throw that in>
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, we are all a tight knit family :wub2:


----------



## princessre

No, seriously, Risque Business is in the pedigree 7 times. But I'm looking at the 5 generation one (excluding Casanova's generation)


----------



## bonniesmom

Wow - can't believe this thread is still going! Poor little Bonbon only has RB three times!


----------



## Hunter's Mom

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Aug 13 2009, 12:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817083


> Wow - can't believe this thread is still going! Poor little Bonbon only has RB three times! [/B]


It's ok Bonbon, he's not in Hunter's pedigree at all since Hunter's history is a mystery! But, I have to say that he was a beautiful malt (just looking at his photos) and I love all his offspring on this forum!


----------



## kingregis

I have 4 with him in their pedigree. All but but, 1, have that face. I bred the 4th one to Ch. Bhe-Jei's Pinball Wizard. That was a great mixture. Marcris has contributed the face and "Tommy" contributed the coat.


----------



## Johita

RB is Aolani's great grandfather and great-great grandfather on his dad's side.


----------



## The A Team

Ch Marcris Risque' Business is Ava's grandfather on her dad's side. He actually shows up in her pedigree three times - he's on both sides of her family.


----------



## CloudClan

Aolani's dad is Ch. Marcris Blue Hills Fame, right? Risque is in that pedigree 3x over on the dam side. I know that pedigree well. My Cadeau is a Fame grandson.  

Fame's Pedigree


----------



## Johita

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Jan 27 2010, 05:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878113


> Aolani's dad is Ch. Marcris Blue Hills Fame, right? Risque is in that pedigree 3x over on the dam side. I know that pedigree well. My Cadeau is a Fame grandson.
> 
> Fame's Pedigree[/B]



Oh wow! Thank you for that - I don't have Fame's full pedigree and didn't realize Risque goes back even further. Since Cadeau is Fame's grandson does that make Aolani his uncle?


----------



## CloudClan

QUOTE (Johita @ Jan 27 2010, 06:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878117


> QUOTE (CloudClan @ Jan 27 2010, 05:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878113





> Aolani's dad is Ch. Marcris Blue Hills Fame, right? Risque is in that pedigree 3x over on the dam side. I know that pedigree well. My Cadeau is a Fame grandson.
> 
> Fame's Pedigree[/B]



Oh wow! Thank you for that - I don't have Fame's full pedigree and didn't realize Risque goes back even further. Since Cadeau is Fame's grandson does that make Aolani his uncle?
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL, yes I guess it does. Fame was Cadeau's mom's sire. So that would make Aolani a half-brother to his mother (Beth). This is Cadeau's pedigree.

Cadeau is an uncle to Cacia as he is a half-sibling to her mom. This is Cacia's pedigree. See she is a Beth grand-daughter and therefore a Fame great-granddauther. 

Here is an image of Fame-


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Jan 27 2010, 06:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878130


> QUOTE (Johita @ Jan 27 2010, 06:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878117





> QUOTE (CloudClan @ Jan 27 2010, 05:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878113





> Aolani's dad is Ch. Marcris Blue Hills Fame, right? Risque is in that pedigree 3x over on the dam side. I know that pedigree well. My Cadeau is a Fame grandson.
> 
> Fame's Pedigree[/B]



Oh wow! Thank you for that - I don't have Fame's full pedigree and didn't realize Risque goes back even further. Since Cadeau is Fame's grandson does that make Aolani his uncle?
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL, yes I guess it does. Fame was Cadeau's mom's sire. So that would make Aolani a half-brother to his mother (Beth). This is Cadeau's pedigree.

Cadeau is an uncle to Cacia as he is a half-sibling to her mom. This is Cacia's pedigree. See she is a Beth grand-daughter and therefore a Fame great-granddauther. 

Here is an image of Fame-








[/B][/QUOTE]

Fame is CeeCee's Father!!! We are all kin.................


----------



## heartmadeforyou

Risque Business is Bogie's Great-grandfather and Great-great-grandfather on his mother's side. Here is a link to Bogie's pedigree. I had fun looking at how we are all related!

I'm grateful for all the careful breeding that has brought me my sweet boy. :wub:


----------



## Orla

Its so cool that you all have related dogs! :biggrin:


----------



## EmmasMommy

CH Marcris Risque' Business ROM is Mimi's Great Grand Daddy on both sides, along with 21 other Champions (for a total of 23 including him on both sides) in her 30 dog/bitch 4 generation pedigree.

It is one of the reasons I picked her. Along with her ice white coat,ink black points,beautiful structure, pretty face and lovey personality 
(but I am not biased at all, right?)

[attachment=61258:Mimi2.jpg] Mimi on the day I picked her out- aged 5 months- she looked at me and my heart melted

[attachment=61259:Mimi_In_OverDrive.jpg]Mimi in a show at 7 months
[attachment=61260:MimiJan24_2010.jpg]


----------



## cnd1010

My Mr Jeeves is related on his father's side. Marcris Risque' Business is his great great great great grandfather on his father's father's side. He is his great great grandfather on his father's mother's side.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy

Very interesting to see that my Delilah has some of Marcris Risque in her line.


----------



## CloudClan

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Feb 15 2010, 08:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886208


> Very interesting to see that my Delilah has some of Marcris Risque in her line. [/B]


Laura, 

I am not sure if you have ever been to the Maltese Pedigree Database, but I found Delilah there the other day. Here is the link: Delilah's Pedigree


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Feb 15 2010, 10:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886264


> QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Feb 15 2010, 08:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886208





> Very interesting to see that my Delilah has some of Marcris Risque in her line. [/B]


Laura, 

I am not sure if you have ever been to the Maltese Pedigree Database, but I found Delilah there the other day. Here is the link: Delilah's Pedigree
[/B][/QUOTE]

Deliah's Great Grandmother is my CeeCee's Mother......so she and Deliah are kin somehow.................


----------



## CloudClan

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Feb 15 2010, 11:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886286


> QUOTE (CloudClan @ Feb 15 2010, 10:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886264





> QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Feb 15 2010, 08:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886208





> Very interesting to see that my Delilah has some of Marcris Risque in her line. [/B]


Laura, 

I am not sure if you have ever been to the Maltese Pedigree Database, but I found Delilah there the other day. Here is the link: Delilah's Pedigree
[/B][/QUOTE]

Deliah's Great Grandmother is my CeeCee's Mother......so she and Deliah are kin somehow.................
[/B][/QUOTE]

Chase (Dreamy's sire) is a full sibling to CeeCee right? So, she is a great aunt to Delilah (among other things).


----------



## Delilahs Mommy

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Feb 15 2010, 10:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886264


> QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Feb 15 2010, 08:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886208





> Very interesting to see that my Delilah has some of Marcris Risque in her line. [/B]


Laura, 

I am not sure if you have ever been to the Maltese Pedigree Database, but I found Delilah there the other day. Here is the link: Delilah's Pedigree
[/B][/QUOTE]


How cool is that! Thanks or posting the link Carina. I've bookmarked it, but never searched it before.


----------



## Chalex

On father's side, great grandfather and great great grandfather. On mother's side great great grandfather.


----------



## bonsmom

If I am reading the pedigrees correctly, he is Rocco's great grandfather on both his maternal and paternal sides.


----------

